# ЭЭээх, на море хочу!!!



## Oligarh

:dirol:


----------



## Mila

И я хочу:tender::girl_cray3:, но увы- это страшное слово РЕМОНТ


----------



## зарина

И я не против. Можно мне с вами? Мой вклад в морскую тему:sun_bespectacled:

























До встречи на пляже :bye:


----------



## akok

Дразнится низя.


----------



## Sergei




----------



## akok

Последняя фотография особенно понравилась.


----------



## Sergei

*akok*, ето балтийское море


----------



## Drongo

akok написал(а):


> Дразнится низя


Судя по первому комменту, автор хочет.... не море. :sarcastic::tease:


----------



## akok

тссс... придут ревнители "цноти" и опять разгонят. 

Лучше о море :beach:


----------



## OKshef

А можно тоже поделиться? Был в командировке в мае - сделал фото на телефон. Обрыв - метров 50. Тоже Балтика.


----------



## Alex56

Ребят ну хватит уже а то тоже хотется , а денег нема


----------



## Drongo

Alex56 написал(а):


> а денег нема


Нема на что? На девочек или на море? :sarcastic:


----------



## akok

на все


----------



## iolka

*OKshef*, какая красотища... я не была на море(....


----------



## Крот

Чего-то на море захотелось, полежать на пляже у самой кромки моря и тупо смотреть на облака Э-э-э-э-х!!!:sun_bespectacled::beach:



















_Добавлено через 7 минут 52 секунды_


Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой написал(а):


> я не была на море(


Что ..никогда? Много потеряли. Немедленно надо поехать! :yes3:


----------



## iolka

Крот написал(а):


> Немедленно надо поехать!


работа, а так бы с радостью.....


----------



## OKshef

Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой написал(а):


> OKshef, какая красотища... я не была на море(....


 самолет от Москвы до Калининграда и обратно 5000р. - прилетайте.

_Добавлено через 55 секунд_
*Крот*, фото обалденные!!!


----------



## akok

Лучше Крым


----------



## OKshef

Э-эх! Крым!!!
Да, там хорошо!


----------



## Mila

_Крым, красивейшие места. Надеюсь наши отпустники поделятся с нами своими впечатлениями._


----------



## Mila

_Наш Крым_


----------



## Сандра

*Крым*


----------



## Alex56

Ох какая красота. Ну тогда и я покажу наши просторы Оренбургских степей и лесов.
Как только вырвусь на природу.


----------



## iolka

Информация
большая просьба размещать изображения в "превьюшках".


----------



## akok

Очень красиво...


----------



## Sergei

Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой написал(а):


> Уведомление A
> большая просьба размещать изображения в "превьюшках".


 а как ето делаетса?


----------



## iolka

*Sergei*, на радикал вот так





копируете выделенную ссылку и вставляете в сообщение.


----------



## Саныч

Мальта




 


 




Судак


----------



## Mila




----------



## Fox

Морская тема видно всем близка. В разгар такой жары хочется что-нибудь "морского-капельного".Например, море+ холодное вино (пиво), или
море+ Квас (сок) по выбору. А может море+ хорошая компания. Все зависит от желания и человека.


----------



## Sergei

*Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой*, значит я должен закачать картинку сeбе в комп, пoтом перекачать на радикал и потом оттуда данную ссылку здесь размещать?


----------



## iolka

Sergei написал(а):


> Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой, значит я должен закачать картинку сeбе в комп, пoтом перекачать на радикал и потом оттуда данную ссылку здесь размещать?


зачем? там же как с компа, так и по ссылке с инета можно)

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 5 секунд_


----------



## Sergei

теперь понял, спасибо


----------



## Mila

*Пора на моря...*


----------



## Саныч

Собираюсь в Крым в июле....не дождусь


----------



## Arbitr

поехали в болгарию в начале след месяца


----------



## Drongo

*Arbitr*, к *icotonev*'у в гости. Встречай наших. ))))


----------



## Саныч

Меня возьмете?  Главное, чтобы *icotonev* не знал...


----------



## Drongo

*Саныч*, Не понял? Вы с ним нетрадиционалы?


----------



## Саныч

Drongo написал(а):


> Вы с ним нетрадиционалы?



ну, батенька, за что? 

Я имел в виду, а* icotonev* знает, что мы к нему собираемся, виртуально?


----------



## Drongo

Саныч написал(а):


> ну, батенька, за что?


Мы вчера с искндером хотели создать клуб, мужской, с лёгким уклоном в... ну, в общем не в туда. :biggrin:

*icotonev*, готовь девочек и шашлыки.


----------



## thyrex

*Drongo*, ох уж эти легкие уклоны  

*icotonev*, шашлыков побольше. Что не съедите - чартером в Беларусь. Девочек не слать, иначе шашлыков не увижу. Съедят в дороге


----------



## Mila

Слушайте, я о море, а вы о чем?


----------



## goredey

Интересно, а нет ли из форумчан жителей курортов Краснодарского края?


----------



## Drongo

Из Краснодарских краёв у нас *sanek_freeman*


----------



## goredey

Drongo написал(а):


> Из Краснодарских краёв у нас sanek_freeman


интересно, а он куда хочет?


----------



## Drongo

goredey написал(а):


> интересно, а он куда хочет?


Он хочет побыстрее закончить сессию. )))


Mila написал(а):


> Слушайте, я о море, а вы о чем?


Мы о море и о морских атрибутах отдыха, ну какое море без открытых купальников и топлеса?  Море есть здесь, на картинке. Шашлыки где-то в темах уже были, остался топлесс. :biggrin: Даёшь в такую жару топлесс!!! )))


----------



## goredey

Drongo написал(а):


> Даёшь в такую жару топлесс!!! )))


Саня, черт побери, а ведь ты прав!!! Можно даже конкурс устроить!!! Мисс топлесс!!! :dance2: :dance2:


----------



## Mila

"Доотдыхались"


----------



## Drongo

Взаимная выгода, девочкам разгрузка и нам приятно.


----------



## zaq

Вот она жизнь. 
Стоит на минутку отлучиться, так тут столько интересного...: :unknw:

Некая группа, оказывается, отправляется в Болгарию, прихватив с собой, oй, нет, найдя на месте девчонок.
Там наслаждается отдыхом, шашлыками и созерцанием топлесс....

Фотки то хоть покажете?


----------



## Drongo

*zaq*, Можно мы покажем то что есть у нас уже сейчас?


----------



## zaq

Вот ведь конспираторы. (завидуем потихоньку).

Вообще то, хотелось бы глянуть на весь праздник жизни, ну там пляж, море и ...отдыхающие жители "нашего городка".
Репортаж с места событий, так сказать.

А, если серьезно, то здорово было бы посмотреть альбомы путешественников.

Море мне не светит, но через неделю в это время я буду уже в поезде и впереди - обе столицы. :bye:


----------



## Drongo

*zaq*, Пляж, вода, солнце, рыбка, медузы, шашлыки это пожалуйста, есть - покажем, а топлеса у мальчиков нееееету. :biggrin: Это уже по женской части.


----------



## Arbitr

Саныч написал(а):


> Я имел в виду, а icotonev знает, что мы к нему собираемся, виртуально?


а почему думаешь виртуално..я реально собираюсь в болгарию..а там уж как икотонев встретит..кста мож и посоветует куда лучше и дешевле))
собираюсь на Дюны

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 11 секунд_
Икотонев может будешь гидом..все расскажешь и покажешь??
присоединяйся!!!


----------



## zaq

Ах, *Drongo*, я же говорю - конспираторы. 
Рыбки они и есть рыбки. 
Ну, так то дело хорошее - отдохнуть от будней и устроить себе маленький праздник.

Всем отличного отдыха.


----------



## Drongo

*zaq*,  Всем форумом к икотоневу приедем.


----------



## Arbitr

ага ...что то я со своей никак не могу определится..а время уходит..визу открывать неделю...чую с этими девушками хрен куда приедешь..точнее никуда кроме украины..
в Ебибет вроде безвизово, но там жарко ща..кто куда еще безвизово хорошо и не!!! дорого!!!!! подскажет??)))


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> кто куда еще безвизово хорошо и не!!! дорого!!!!! подскажет??)))


Идеально, можно сказать, к бабушке в деревню. :sarcastic: Речка, воздух, коровки, молочко бесплатно и главное, до отвала. Безвизово, за символическую цену.

Дело за малым, осталось бабушку найти.


----------



## Tiare

Эх Не поверите, живу в Калининграде в 25 км от Балтийского моря и ни разу за этот месяц там не была Катастрофически нет свободного времени...


----------



## Mila

осталось только у нас посмотреть


----------



## icotonev

> Всем форумом к икотоневу приедем.



Хе хе.......Приветствовать......!Возьмите крем против загара..!Пиво от меня!


----------



## Arbitr

Drongo написал(а):


> Дело за малым, осталось бабушку найти.


ага..нет бабушки в деревне..


Tiare написал(а):


> Катастрофически нет свободного времени...


сочувствуем 

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 10 секунд_
тогда встречай..я уже почти уволился..денюшки немного собрал..ДУмали в Несебр, но если ты встречаешь с пивом, а это решающий аргумент, то говори место прибытия!!!


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> ага..нет бабушки в деревне..


Ты ищи её где-нибудь ещё в другом месте. И помни, ищущий да обрящет. :biggrin:


----------



## Arbitr

напомни еще , и пойду я долиною тени, и не убоюсь я зла.


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> напомни еще , и пойду я долиною тени, и не убоюсь я зла.


Это цитата из Библии, псалом точный не помню...


----------



## Arbitr

Drongo написал(а):


> И помни, ищущий да обрящет.


 это оттутаже))


----------



## iskander-k

Drongo написал(а):


> Это цитата из Библии, псалом точный не помню...


 Псалом 22 . Псалом Давида.
как выглядит оригинал :

Если я пойду и долиною смертной тени, не убоюсь зла, потому что Ты со мной;


----------



## Arbitr

мабуть и так.. на память 100% не помню..
главное чтоб во время путешествия дойти до Икотонева а не пустыни от Моисея


----------



## Mila

*Загар топлесс – можно или нет?*








Загорать топлес придумали французы. Они первыми в современном мире сняли с женщины верхнюю часть купальника и сказали, что это – здорово. Во Франции до 55% француженок допускают для себя возможность такого способа принятия солнечных ванн в присутствии посторонних мужчин, причем 74% французских мужчин поддерживают прекрасный пол в этом.

А вот опрос, проведенный среди россиянок, показал, что в нашей стране только 20% женщин готовы загорать обнаженными, 76% категорически против, а кое-кто до сих пор не знает, что такое «топлес» (2%).

Однако, несмотря на то, что загар топлес и нудизм в целом набирают в мире популярность, в разных странах один за другим принимаются запреты этого, казалось бы, невинного действия. Обнаженная женская грудь породила уже немало законодательных инициатив.

Та же Франция, несмотря на то, что противников топлес там меньше, чем сторонников, запретила загар без верхней части купальника в черте Парижа – на набережных Сены и в столичных парках. Нарушителей этого правила, кроме возмущения со стороны поборников строгой морали, ждет штраф в размере 38 Евро.

В Албании скандинавские туристки спровоцировали скандал на пляже в Тиране, обнажив грудь. Полицейских тогда обвинили в бездействии, которое они объяснили своим незнанием английского языка. Инцидент завершился только спустя два часа, когда удалось разыскать гида, разъяснившего туристам из Скандинавии, что в Албании купаться и загорать топлес запрещено.

Заплатить штраф за пристрастие к принятию солнечных ванн топлес придется и некоторым россиянам. В Приморье любителей загорать «топлесс» могут привлечь к административной ответственности за «грубое нарушение морали и нравственности». Правда, за то же самое действие на неорганизованных, «диких» пляжах никому ничего не будет.

В Румынии власти оказались несколько более рациональны в своих запретах: они запретили загорать топлес только пожилым женщинам. Полиция Румынии будет следить, чтобы женщины, переступившие 60-летний порог, не обнажали грудь на пляжах, так как, по утверждению законодателей, это «безобразное зрелище» отпугивает туристов. Как заявляют в полиции графства Константа, которое знаменито своими песчаными пляжами на Черном море, они постоянно получают жалобы от отдыхающих на престарелых дам, которые бесстыдно подставляют солнцу свои дряблые прелести.

В итальянском городе Палермо находиться на пляже топлес или полностью голыми могут только женщины. Причем есть оговорка, что они должны быть отлично сложены. Закон четко гласит: «Женщинам, которые толсты, уродливы или некрасивы, запрещается появляться на пляже в раздетом виде». Данным правом пользуются лишь «молодые женщины, которые достойны того, чтобы превозносить красоту женского тела». А вот мужчинам любого возраста и телосложения ходить голышом запрещается. Это обосновано примерно так: «мужская анатомия может приобретать пошлый вид даже непреднамеренно».

Эти законы были приняты в 2004 году. В дополнение к ним в 2005-м для всей Италии ввели ограничение – теперь загорать топлес дамам разрешено исключительно в положении лежа – так установлено Итальянской Ассоциацией общественного купания. Согласно новым правилам, женщины обязаны прикрывать свою грудь купальником, когда прогуливаются по пляжу, играют в волейбол или заходят в море.

А вот знаменитая свободой нравов Голландия не только разрешает, но и пропагандирует топлес. Дамы, загорающие без верха купальника, показаны в фильме от правительства о нормах жизни в Голландии. Сделано это для того, чтобы иммигранты свыклись с подобной мыслью и не испытывали культурного шока, встречаясь с подобным в реальности. «Люди в Голландии не поднимают шума вокруг наготы», – поясняет закадровый голос.

В США запрета на топлес нет, однако подобное поведение считается непристойным. Поэтому Лиана Джонсон, адвокатесса из Сакраменто (Калифорния), решила возглавить новое освободительное движение – за право женщин загорать топлес в любом парке и на пляже. По ее мнению, это – единственная область, в которой женщины до сих пор не имеют равных прав с мужчиной. Отсутствие у женщин права загорать на пляже с открытой грудью, по мнению Лианы Джонсон, противоречит американской конституции и является свидетельством неравноправия.

Стоит отметить, правда, что врачи не рекомендуют женщинам, особенно белокожим, увлекаться нудизмом и подставлять солнечным лучам наиболее нежные участки кожи. Нужно подходить к загару с умом, считают маммологи и онкологи, и категорически не советуют россиянкам обнажать грудь на пляже – слишком велика вероятность возникновения доброкачественных образований в молочных железах. По последней статистике, только в Санкт-Петербурге они обнаружены у 80% обследованных женщин. Причем никакие солнцезащитные средства при этом не защитят от возможных тяжких последствий.

Запрет медиков поддерживает… российское Министерство иностранных дел. МИД выпустил специальную памятку для выезжающих за рубеж россиян, в которой в том числе упомянуты и страны, где не рекомендуется загорать топлес, потому что это чревато штрафами и другими проблемами. Например, Египет. Впрочем, в Египте этот запрет действует в основном только во время месяца Рамадан, дабы не оскорблять правоверных мусульман из обслуги отелей.


----------



## Drongo

Загорать топлесс можно, несмотря на психологическую нагрузку мужчин, в целом это даёт позитив. :biggrin: Даёшь топлесс! :good2:


----------



## iolka

только мужчины способны круглосуточно наслаждаться "психологической нагрузкой"))))... неосознанно развесив на работе плакатики с девушками и топлес, и не только, дома ненавязчиво разместив календарик с подобным содержимым, плюс девушки на улицах и офисах, плюс, плюс, плюс... :sarcastic: кошмар


----------



## Drongo

iolka написал(а):


> только мужчины способны круглосуточно наслаждаться "психологической нагрузкой"))))...


А что это значит? Правильно. Только одно. Чувство прекрасного заложено у нас с рождения.


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> Даёшь топлесс!


+100!


----------



## Arbitr

Drongo написал(а):


> А что это значит? Правильно. Только одно. Чувство прекрасного заложено у нас с рождения.


а наше постоянное стремление к прекрасному, говорит что мы понимаем толк в красоте))


----------



## Сашка

И вобще - топлесс, это полезно. Укрепляются грудные мышцы. как ни крути, кругом одни плюсы


----------



## Drongo

Да, и нет этих ужасных белых пятен и линий, когда в лифе загорают.


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> Да, и нет этих ужасных белых пятен и линий



Вот говроят, загарать на слонце топлесс вредно для груди. Враньё! Почему тогда в солярии не вредно? Если загарать в тени - одна сплошная польза, и красиво к тому же)


----------



## iolka

Сашка написал(а):


> Почему тогда в солярии не вредно?


просвещу немного: в солярии используются специальные стикеры


----------



## Drongo

iolka написал(а):


> просвещу немного: в солярии используются специальные стикеры


Не совсем понял что это такое, но видимо из этой *оперы* (видео 3 МБ) :biggrin:

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 18 секунд_
*iolka*, А у мужчин грудь открытая всегда и они загарают на солце, так почему бы и вам так же не делать?


----------



## Сашка

Ношение совершенно не нужного белья приводит к тому, что грудная мышца не несёт нагрузки и расслабляется, следовательно грудь теряет форму.


----------



## iolka

такс... думаю тему про топлес надо завязывать , а то кого-то унесёт


----------



## Arbitr

iolka написал(а):


> а то кого-то унесёт


ой несет по волнам)))


----------



## iolka

конечно унесёт... мужчины в этом немного несдержанны... постоянная "психологическая нагрузка" сказывается...


----------



## Mila

Drongo написал(а):


> у мужчин грудь открытая всегда и они загарают на солце, так почему бы и вам так же не делать?





Arbitr написал(а):


> ой несет по волнам)))



Ясно, наших мужчин почти "унесло", поэтому плавно и незаметно переходим к новой под теме

*Солнцезащитные кремы могут быть опасны*








Всем известно, что солнце опасно для здоровья. Поэтому необходимо постоянно пользоваться солнцезащитными средствами, прежде чем выходить на улицу или загорать на пляже. Но все ли средства защиты безопасны?

Специалисты утверждают, что солнцезащитные кремы с низким уровнем SPF могут быть более безопасны для кожи. Все дело в том, что такие кремы не только становятся барьером для вредных солнечных лучей, но и позволяют дольше пребывать на солнце.

Поэтому кремы с более высокой степенью защиты вводят человека в заблуждение, что можно находиться на солнце постоянно. Но это не так! Долгое пребывание на солнце может вызывать разной степени ожоги, несмотря на защитный крем. В любом случае, как советуют специалисты, необходимо всегда соблюдать элементарные правила:

1. нельзя находиться на солнце с 11 до 16 часов;

2. правильно выбрать степень защиты крема, ведь людям с более светлой чувствительной кожей требуется более надежная защита;

3. наносить средство в необходимом количестве (для взрослого человека на все тело потребуется около 2-х столовых ложек);

4. каждые 2 часа следует повторять процедуру нанесения крема.


----------



## Mila

*Пора на море*


----------



## akok

Издеваетесь


----------



## Sfera

Смотрю и радуюсь мысли, что все это будет у меня через 2 дня))


----------



## Sandor

*Sfera*, удачного отпуска!


----------



## Severnyj

*Вставлю свои пять копеек*

Моря бывают разные


----------



## Rins

Sfera написал(а):


> что все это будет


А у меня уже 


Severnyj написал(а):


> Моря бывают разные


И даже такие:















_Это к тому, что, если кто то еще не был, то посоветуйтесь со своим доктором и рекомендую солёные воды. Отдых для ленивых пловцов, так сказать.
Лежишь себе на воде, загораешь, утонуть просто не возможно._


----------



## Mila

Rins написал(а):


> Лежишь себе на воде, загораешь, утонуть просто не возможно.


 Это точно. У нас в Украине таков Сиваш.




 


 





видео

Если интересно читать здесь


----------



## Sfera

Фотоотчет моего отпуска)



Спойлер


----------



## akok

Где была? Чего видела?


----------



## Sfera

что видела, то снимала и показываю) 
фоток много, показываю Карибское море и Атлантику
была: Карибы, о. Гаити, о. Саона, о.Самона Доминиканская республика


----------



## Drongo

Ты была в самом центре пиратского логова. На заре покорения нового света, те местности кишели пиратами. ))))


----------



## Кирилл

самое лучшее что я видел-мертвое море и озеро тоз!
кто был в этих водоемах настоящии счастливчик!
жалею,что нет фото-у меня дурная заноза:не люблю когда меня фоткают.
сам не снимаю,часто некому.
столько всего в жизни только в памяти!...


----------



## Sfera

*Koza Nozdri*, ну, значит, у тебя все впереди.. в смысле, увидеть красоту.
Озеро Туз, это в котором воды по щиколотку? Его и водоемом то трудно назвать. Буду честной-не впечатлило.
Будешь еще в тех местах посмотри Памуккале, это действительно красиво.


----------



## Кирилл

*Sfera*, не туз а тоз!
был и на черном,и мертвом и даже на желтом море.
просто тоз и мертвое море понравились!
они такие странные...
так что это очень красиво!


----------



## Mila

Sfera написал(а):


> была: Карибы, о. Гаити, о. Саона, о.Самона Доминиканская республика


Впечатляет! На яхте?


----------



## Sfera

*Mila*, На яхте, на самолете, на катамаране и на катере. Пешком и на лошадях)

еще немного фотографий этой красивой страны


Спойлер












































Саня Дронго просил людей))



Спойлер




































Если интересно, выложу еще


----------



## Кирилл

интересно


----------



## Sfera

Спойлер


----------



## Mila

Маш, а твоя фотка на фоне этой красоты, а то отчет не полный


----------



## Sandor

А в красном платье, это разве не Маша?:acute::secret:


----------



## Sfera

ок)








вот доне звездочку достала)







и себе достала компанию))


----------



## orderman

*Sfera*, Маша, а почему глаза испуганные


----------



## Sfera

*orderman*, он пытался меня тяпнуть.. пришлось всучить ему ром с колой, чтобы воздержался от клешнеприкладства


----------



## Кирилл

не испуганные ,а понимающие...
членистоногого постоянно достают из дома,вот он душу в стакане и топит...


----------



## Mila

Маш, спасибо! Очень все красиво! Давай еще фотки, если есть.  Вроде как сама там побывала... А цвет моря... обалдеть. Это турпутевка или сами?


----------



## Sfera

Самая красивая и неожиданная встреча в моей жизни. В доминикану киты приплывают только зимой. Поэтому появление сего создание было верхом удивления и удовольствия.






















*Город художников Альтоса де Чавон*



> Создание Альтоса де Чавон связано с именем американского магната Чарльза Блахдорна. Прилетев по делам на остров в первый раз, Чарльз Блахдорн пришел от него в такой восторг, что переселился сюда жить, купив виллу по соседству с другими звездными американцами, а также построил на высоком берегу реки Чавон каменный городок в средневековом стиле. По одной версии, это был экстравагантный подарок дочери на день рождения.
> Двух- и трехэтажные домики Альтоса де Чавон с черепичными крышами построены из местного камня, который на солнце приобретает золотисто-розовый цвет, и выглядят достаточно живописно благодаря большому количеству арок, балкончиков и террас. Вымощенные булыжниками улочки выходят на единственную площадь города и главный проспект, который тянется вдоль реки с севера на юг.
























*греческий амфитеатр на 5000 мест*

построенный в Альтос де Чавон на средства Френка Сенатры в 1982 году. Этот амфитеатр был предназначен для проведения семинаров и курсов актерского мастерства. Сам Френк Сенатра спел на его открытии. Далее эстафетную палочку взяли Карлос Сантана, Хулио Иглесиас, Глория Эстебан, «Пет Шоп Бойз», Шакира и Стинг







*
Река Чавон*

Протекает по территории провинции Ла Романа и впадает в Карибское море
Здесь снимали Анаконду, Апокалипсис и Парк Юрского периода. Рембо2 тоже, вроде

















*Фонтан желаний*
Ну здесь все просто: кидаешь монетку, загадываешь желание. Говорят, исполняется.












*Водопад Эль-Лимон*

Высота 50м. Сигают с него только местные за чаевые. Но купаться можно и нужно)).













*церковь Святого Станислава (San Estanislao)*
в ней Майкл Джексон венчался с дочерью Элвиса Пресли. Церковь действующая.






_Добавлено через 1 час 17 минут 52 секунды_
ездили в страну через туроператора, конечно.
Там 50% экскурсии, 50% сами передвигались. Отпуск чудесный, острова незабываемые.


----------



## Drongo

Потрясающие фотки, комментировать, слов не хватит, каждая уникальная не только своим пейзажем, но и наделена эмоциональностью. 
Попугай напомнил мультфильм - *Рио*, шикарный мультфильм, весёлый. )))
_- Голубчик, ты сумасшедший.
- Жемчужинка, помнишь, мы птицы скованые одной цепью._

Киты, настолько близки, трудно представить себе их в такой близости.
Местные аборигены, но походу они этими фотосессиями кормятся.
Маша с крабом такая вся, ух, момент отлично запечатлел эмоциональную гамму. Маша, просто Маша, без лишних слов. :good2:
Здания, панорамы, всё так классно выглядит.
Насчёт рембо-2 не уверен, может рембо - первая кровь? Там действие происходило в лесу, а рембо-2 в корейских джунглях, вроде бы.


----------

